# mini S Vs spec-v



## cARgUY21 (Mar 17, 2004)

I currently have a mini cooper S. Love the car the ride and power great car but it's way to small. I've really been considering a Spec-v with the brembo's insted. I'd like to hear your feed back on the brembo's and the car what everyone thinks.


thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

don't waste the money on the brembos...you're only paying for the name. If you want upgraded brakes, get the base model spec v and buy the fastbrakes upgrade, which uses lightweight Wilwood 4 piston calipers, new rotors, stainless brake lines (which minimize fade)..........and the 04 should be plenty powerful enough for you.


----------



## YELLOWV (Mar 4, 2004)

I agree with Mike. Get the 04 w/out the Brembos. Sure they look good but you can have a much better braking system for the money. Also the Brembos arent available with ABS. The normal brakes with ABS have been proven to stop better than the Brembos.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

Despite the fact that these are both considered Sport Compact cars, they are very different.

The Spec-V is more like a muscle car while the Cooper is more like an F1 car.

Personally, I think the Mini would have fit my style a lot better ... but I was concerned about reliability with the new Mini.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Bror Jace said:


> Despite the fact that these are both considered Sport Compact cars, they are very different.
> 
> The Spec-V is more like a muscle car while the Cooper is more like an F1 car.
> 
> Personally, I think the Mini would have fit my style a lot better ... but I was concerned about reliability with the new Mini.


The mini is like a F1 car? Where do you see that? The old mini was a cheap sport compact. The new mini is a luxury style car. Neither ever came close to being comparable to a F1 car, and the new one doesn't even handle as well as the old one could.


----------



## YELLOWV (Mar 4, 2004)

Yep that is probably the first and last time we will ever hear a Mini Cooper be compared to an F1 car. Worst comparison EVAR


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I've been thinking of trading my spec for a mini, but decided that the upkeep, and mod expense would make it a shitload more expensive than the spec.

They're cool looking and all, but with my mods, I'm quicker and handle better than the stock mini cooper S.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

I was referring to the size and handling of the Mini ... as reported by a number of magazines. The handling may not be on par with a heavily modded original Mini but it still is getting accolades.

Nope, I never test drove one when I was car shopping because they were scarce and I never really considered one seriously as I was afraid the car might be full of mechanical/electrical gremlins

Can anyone here point to a source which shows how _poorly_ the new Mini handles?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Err, who said it handles poorly? The lateral g's that the Mini Cooper S Works model can pull 0.91g's and the R-Tune Spec pulls 0.96g's...

So in this case with both modified cars... the Sentra is the F1 (although that's WAY off)


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

You mean the Nissan Sentra Spec-V NISMO R-Tune???


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Skidpad numbers are like quarter mile times. They really don't mean as much as you'd expect. Drive one and you'll see. It's extremely heavy and sluggish for a car its size.

EDIT: Hmm, the quote didn't get included. I'm referring to the mini btw.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

James said:


> You mean the Nissan Sentra Spec-V NISMO R-Tune???


I mean.... the Nissan Sentra SE-R Spec V Nismo R-Tune... lol!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Ruben said:


> I mean.... the Nissan Sentra SE-R Spec V Nismo R-Tune... lol!



OOOH! THAT one...


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

both cars have their weaknesses and their strenghts. the SE-R's strength is in its power and potential, while the Mini's is its refinedness and its stock performance. hows this for a comparison the Spec-V is like a rookie Sumo wrestler, with the potential to become "Super Sumo" and the Mini S is like a soccer hooligan, whose peak is hard to tell but right now is on par with the sumo wrestler when he's had a few six paks... lol maybe not, anyways it all depends on your taste. i think.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

i like the mini's but they are too daym small


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

A Mini is like a Bug, Scooter, or a Fat Chick....fun to ride just don't let you friends see ya


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

I have a specV, a guy I work w/has a Cooper S. I'd much rather have the Cooper S. They are closely matched on paper as to which one is quickest, but the Cooper will hold it's value much better than will the Nissan. The Cooper is much more refined and luxurious than is the Spec, and it is an instant classic. 

What part of the Cooper is too small? The Cooper has more interior room for passengers than does the spec, so the only thing I can think of is the trunk. I can't see putting 4 adults in my spec, but I've ridden comfortably in the back seat of the Mini (4 total peoplein car) and the driver did not have to scrunch up his legs.

Keep the Mini!!!!!


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

wow, you've got some big friends...lol  me and four of my friends (5 people, 2 girls, 3 guys) rode around town the whole day in my Spec and we were all comfortable...atleast i think...well, we looked ok. well then again, we are all like 17 and 18 and dont need to much space. but non the less we were all anatomically average adult sized and fit fine. again, i think its still just on Opinion


----------

